# H-Drol!



## moopsimoo (Feb 27, 2009)

The  H-drol product that is most popular are CEL H-drol . The brand I purchased is nutra coastal. which im confused abouit because of the differances in each.

*Nutra Coastal* 
HDROL??? contains 25mg per tablet of polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane. 

*CEL* per tab
4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol 25mg

Why is this? are there any reviews on NutraCoastal Hdrol, Ive seen great reviews for CEL and perhaps shoulda bought it but my provider didnt have it avail. 

Thanks for any advice
Cheers


----------



## foggia (Mar 2, 2009)

moopsimoo said:


> The  H-drol product that is most popular are CEL H-drol . The brand I purchased is nutra coastal. which im confused abouit because of the differances in each.
> 
> *Nutra Coastal*
> HDROL??? contains 25mg per tablet of polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane.
> ...


----------

